# Solved: Mouse Speed Reseting Itself



## maniczombie (Nov 12, 2009)

I change my mouse speed in the windows 7 control panel, but when I go into a game which has it's own mouse speed setting, it resets the windows mouse speed back to default. How can I stop it doing this?


----------



## zbd21 (Mar 2, 2005)

Don't know if you use Setpoint, but if you do:
, 
A little research turned up that the KHALMNPR.EXE startup item is used to change [mouse] sensitivity on a per program level using [Logitech's] profile manager inside SetPoint. Well, my problem is in regards to the mouse sensitivity so I decided to click the Remove button in Windows Defender. After restarting the issue was gone!

If youre a Logitech SetPoint user that is suffering from the same issue it is easy to fix. Here are some quick instructions for using either Windows Defender or MSConfig to make the change:

* If you have Windows Defender installed go to Tools -> Software Explorer and then find the Logitech entry that points to the KHALMNPR.EXE file. Click the Remove button.
* To use MSConfig press the Windows Key + R to get the Run dialog. In the box type msconfig and press Enter. Click the Startup tab and find the KHALMNPR.EXE entry, and uncheck the box next to it.

KHALMNPR MSConfig
Click to Enlarge

In terms of missing features I havent noticed any. I can still do everything that I did previously with my mouse, but now my pointer speed remains the same when I restart my computer!


----------



## maniczombie (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks problem fixed =)
I didn't really need anything from logitech set point so i just uninstaller it completely,
Cheers again.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

i'll mark it solved.


----------

